# Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?



## rjf7g (Apr 17, 2011)

Or at least the Roanoke Valley!  I just saw Ken, Linda, and Brian on TV and you can, too!  Check it out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg-4BQ-McWs.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 17, 2011)

Re: Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?

I never saw Ken move that fast!  Must be one of 'dem opical colusions.  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Re: Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?

that was not ken tex ,, but his cyber clone ,, if ken moved that fast ,, i think i would have a heart attack    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Apr 18, 2011)

Re: Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?

Is that the same one from last year?  

It's a great commercial.  I certainly would not mute that!   :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2011)

Re: Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?

I don't know Tex. He moved pretty fast at the Meet and Greet when the food was ready!  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Re: Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?

true Butch, I have seen him move real fast and both time it was for food or a check     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 18, 2011)

Re: Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?

OH BOY!!  Yes it is a TV commercial we put out.  They did have some camera trickery involved in lowering that A-Liner.   :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: Grandview Trailer Sales Goes to Hollywood?

I saw it for the first time this weekend as we were glued to the local weather station trying to figure out if we should head to the safety of the bathhouse or if we would be ok in our trailer!  It turns out we just had a few wheel barrow loads of branches and debris!


----------

